# PetGuard Organic Vegetarian Kibble



## nanabmcd (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum, but I have been slinking around for a while now. I am vegetarian, and hoping to adopt a hedgie. I am going to say first off that I understand that it is not possible to feed obligate carnivores or even most omnivorous animals successfully on vegan diets. I want what is best for my hedgie, but if there is a way to use PetGuard Organic Vegetarian Kibble* as part of an omnivorous food mix, in place of meat-based kibble, I feel that it would be more environmentally and ethically responsible. I am hoping that I could feed my hedgie a mix of veggie-kibble, insects (plenty), and occasional fresh veggies. Does anyone here have any experience with this? I would love to hear some opinions/ideas/suggestions. Once again, I want what is best for the animal, and this is primarily speculation at this point.

*Please note that the kibble is vegetarian, not vegan (it contains some eggs). One of the primary ingredients in the veggie-kibble is quinoa-- does any one know if hedgehogs can eat it? I have seen it in some recommended cat-intended kibbles as a minor ingredient, but have never heard of it being fed to hedgehogs in a substantial quantity.

Thanks!
-nanabmcd


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure I've heard anything regarding hedgehogs & quinoa, but I can't imagine there'd be any issues from feeding it. I would consider it better than something like corn, wheat, etc.

I think the kibble would be okay to feed, as long as you make sure your hedgehog isn't eating mainly that. It still seems like a lot of grains to me, but as long as you're supplementing fresh foods, etc., it would probably be okay. But like I said in your previous topic, I would include SOME meat in your hedgehog's diet past just insects. They do eat small amounts of meat in the wild, and IMO, it should be included in some form, even if you don't offer much. Many hedgehogs seem to really enjoy it too, and several people have found that they could even tempt a hedgie into eating veggies they wouldn't normally touch by including meat with them (including my Lily). Whether you use meat from a humane local farm, raw grinds from an ethical supplier, or whole prey from an ethical local or online supplier, you should give your hedgehog some form of meat in their diet. If your hedgehog absolutely won't touch any of the options provided, that's one thing. But I don't think it's fair to not give them the option due to personal beliefs.

Edited to change a bit of answer, and to also add this book link: http://westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/index.html There's a DIY diet section that may be helpful for you, and includes suggested percentages for how to break down the diet. I would include more fresh veggies than just occasionally, especially since the vegetarian kibble is more grains than anything else. There are veggies listed, but they're further down the list & there's likely not that much of them. You can give a greater variety of veggies by using fresh, cooked, and/or baby food.


----------



## nanabmcd (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks! I could definitely get some humane meat if that would help! I'd love to know about the quinoa though. Because hedgehogs are not obligate carnivores, can they get the necessary amino acids from plant sources like humans and many other omnivores can?


----------



## nanabmcd (Jan 26, 2015)

Not that the use of plant sources should necessarily replace the feeding of meat


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

While hedgehogs do eat some vegetable matter in the wild (as well as fruit and mushrooms) it makes up a small part of their diet and their main food source is insects. Since there are only a couple of insect species available as feeders which is nowhere near what they would get in the wild, it's necessary to supply by giving meat based kibble, raw meat, eggs, pinkies/mice and day old chicks or all of the above. 
Lots of hedgehogs don't eat vegetables at all, or at least not very happily; it seems to be more out of necessity and it probably wouldn't be their first choice. Insects, (raw) meat and pinkies are the favourite foods of the majority of hedgehogs.

I personally see no use in feeding the vegetarian diet posted above. There are plenty of better options including getting a pet that might suit your vegan/vegetarian lifestyle better.
(Just a sidenote, but I am a vegetarian myself)


----------



## nanabmcd (Jan 26, 2015)

Draenog said:


> While hedgehogs do eat some vegetable matter in the wild (as well as fruit and mushrooms) it makes up a small part of their diet and their main food source is insects. Since there are only a couple of insect species available as feeders which is nowhere near what they would get in the wild, it's necessary to supply by giving meat based kibble, raw meat, eggs, pinkies/mice and day old chicks or all of the above.
> Lots of hedgehogs don't eat vegetables at all, or at least not very happily; it seems to be more out of necessity and it probably wouldn't be their first choice. Insects, (raw) meat and pinkies are the favourite foods of the majority of hedgehogs.
> 
> I personally see no use in feeding the vegetarian diet posted above. There are plenty of better options including getting a pet that might suit your vegan/vegetarian lifestyle better.
> (Just a sidenote, but I am a vegetarian myself)


Thank you! that makes a lot of sense about the lack of variation in feeder insects! I started out looking for a pet that could be somewhat meat-less, but honestly, hedgehogs are just so cute that I'm thinking I should get one, even if it means feeding meat. I've looked into guinnea pigs, dogs, rabbits, newts, goats, emus, leaf insects, hamsters, uromaztyx lizards, and just about everything in-between, and the main problems that I keep on running into are that they need companionship from their own species, complicated set-ups, eat a lot of meat, don't live long enough, or need more space than I would have in my dorm (aka outdoor pasture :lol: ) Hedgehogs meet all of my requirements perfectly except for the feeding, so I'm thinking that I could turn a blind eye to the cat food. It's to like they eat all that much of it anyways, they're not very big animals. What the heck? I'm in.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm glad you're willing to feed cat food to your hedgie. Like you said they don't eat a lot and its something that is good for them and helps keep them happy


----------

